# fake plants and alge



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

since alge seems to help a tank when you get alge on fake plants it would be a

good ideal to leave it, it would act like a real plant after awhile huh?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

but it looks so bad. i now this cause i'm looking at it right now.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nick7marchand said:


> but it looks so bad. i now this cause i'm looking at it right now.


 yea i know it doesnt look good it doesnt look quite as green i was thinkin about

that i figuer ill get some fake ones that are allready dark that way i cant tell

and it wont bother me


----------

